# [clavier] Accent circonflexe et tréma, japonais [Résolu]

## TiMiD

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un petit problème de clavier depuis que j'ai passé mon système en UTF-8.

Il m'est en effet devenu impossible de saisir des lettres avec des accents circonflexes ou des trémas dans les applications QT (les applications GTK fonctionnent normalement).

Quelques paramètres significatifs :

```

kevin@arrakis ~ $ locale

LANG=fr_FR.UTF-8

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TIME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_NAME="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR.UTF-8"

LC_ALL=fr_FR.UTF-8

```

/etc/conf.d/keymaps (impossible également de saisir des accents circonflexes sur les consoles virtuelles, mais je ne sais pas si ca fonctionnait avant)

```

KEYMAP="fr-latin9"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-10646-18"

```

/etc/X11/xorg.conf

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier "Keyboard1"

    Driver "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "fr"

EndSection

```

Si quelqu'un a une idée ou a déja eu ca, je suis preneur !

Merci.Last edited by TiMiD on Tue Mar 06, 2007 2:00 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## darkangel92

ca peut etre t'aider ca?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-519892.html

----------

## TiMiD

Merci pour ta réponse, mais je ne pense pas que mon problème soit le meme.

J'ai quand meme essayé de passer de xkbdata à xkeyboard-config, et j'ai essayé plusieurs configurations (latin9, oss), mais ca n'a pas eu d'effet, je me retrouve toujours à taper des ^e et ¨i !

Voici mon nouveau xorg.conf :

```

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

    #Option "XkbRules"  "xorg"

    #Option "XkbLayout" "fr-latin9"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "oss"

    #Option "XkbVariant" "oss"

    #Option "XkbVariant" "latin9"

EndSection

```

----------

## nemo13

 *TiMiD wrote:*   

> Merci pour ta réponse, mais je ne pense pas que mon problème soit le meme.
> 
> J'ai quand meme essayé de passer de xkbdata à xkeyboard-config, et j'ai essayé plusieurs configurations (latin9, oss), mais ca n'a pas eu d'effet, je me retrouve toujours à taper des ^e et ¨i !
> 
> Voici mon nouveau xorg.conf :
> ...

 

Bonjour,

je ne vois pas dans ton xorg.conf  *Quote:*   

> Option          "XkbLayout"     "fr"

 

j'ai l'impression qu'il y a méli-mélo entre XkbLayout et XkbVariant

voudrais-tu essayer un copier-coller de

```
Section "InputDevice" 

.....bla-bla...

Option          "XkbLayout"     "fr" 

Option          "XkbVariant"    "oss"  -----------------> Open Source Software  

.....bla-bla...

EndSection
```

attention il faut le paquet en 0.9 donc en ~

A+

----------

## TiMiD

Ouh oui, tu as raison, je me suis un peu planté dans la version que j'ai posté ...

Cela dit, meme avec XkbLayout mis à "fr" et XkbVariant réglé sur "oss" ou "latin9", j'ai toujours le meme probleme.

Pour les applications X (xterm par exemple) ou GTK+ (gaim, the gimp, etc) cela fonctionne, mais pas pour celles programmées avec QT

J'ai d'ailleurs exactement le meme problème sur un pc portable qui a du lui aussi passer en UTF-8

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

c'est étonnant car je lis sur http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/utf-8.xml :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Tous les environnements de bureaux importants supportent complètement l'Unicode et n'auront pas besoin de configuration supplémentaire à celle présentée dans ce guide. Cela est dû au fait que les kits d'interface graphique (Qt ou GTK2) fonctionnent très bien en UTF-8. De ce fait, tous les programmes utilisant ces kits devraient pouvoir supporter l'UTF-8 de manière naturelle, sans modification supplémentaire.
> 
> 

 

Mes 2cents :

quel police utilises-tu pour les applications Qt ? 

C'est peut être la police que tu as parametré pour les applis Qt qui ne supporte pas l'Utf-8 ?

----------

## k-root

 *TiMiD wrote:*   

> impossible également de saisir des accents circonflexes sur les consoles virtuelles, mais je ne sais pas si ca fonctionnait avant

 

 cat /etc/rc.conf | grep UNICODE

```

# UNICODE specifies whether you want to have UNICODE support in the console.  

# If you set to yes, please make sure to set a UNICODE aware CONSOLEFONT and 

UNICODE="yes"

```

----------

## TiMiD

Oui, mon rc.conf est bien à UNICODE="yes" (je sais un minimum lire un howto ...)

----------

## nemo13

 *TiMiD wrote:*   

> /etc/conf.d/keymaps (impossible également de saisir des accents circonflexes sur les consoles virtuelles, mais je ne sais pas si ca fonctionnait avant)
> 
> ```
> 
> KEYMAP="fr-latin9"
> ...

 

pour la console j'ai :

```
#

KEYMAP="fr-latin9"

charset="utf8"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="yes"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-15"
```

et j'ai tous les accents ( désolé pour toi )

----------

## TiMiD

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pour la console j'ai :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Effectivement en mettant DUMPKEYS_CHARSET="iso-8859-15", j'arrive à composer des accents circonflexes dans les consoles virtuelles !

Il ne reste plus que le problème avec QT

----------

## nemo13

Bonjour,

Content pour tes consoles.  :Very Happy: 

pour QT  je suis off ; j'ai choisi l'environnement gtk

La piste de kaworu 

 *Quote:*   

> Mes 2cents : 
> 
> quel police utilises-tu pour les applications Qt ? 
> 
> C'est peut être la police que tu as parametré pour les applis Qt qui ne supporte pas l'Utf-8 ?

 

est sans doute la bonne.

A+

----------

## TiMiD

Je ne sais pas quelle est ma police par défaut, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit le problème, (par ailleurs je peut afficher des textes en japonais et en chinois ainsi que les accents français évidemment !)

Mon problème est simple : 

Dans les applications QT, lorsque j'appuie sur [^] + [e] ou [¨] + [i] je n'obtient pas ê ou ï, mais ^e et ¨i

En fait, aucune lettre sensée etre produite par combinaison de touche de ce type ne fonctionne.

----------

## ivanoff

J'ai le même problème que TiMiD.

Un peu crispant quand même.

Ce qui est fou, c'est qu'un bête xterm marche très bien ! mais pas Konsole qui utilise Qt.

D'ailleurs, sur mon système cohabitent Qt3 et Qt4.  Est-ce que c'est le cas chez toi Timid ?

Les applications kde utilisent qt3 apparemment (vu avec ldd)

Sinon je me demandais pourquoi tout le monde parle de latin-9 ? Ce n'est pas latin-1 le charset du français ?

----------

## TiMiD

Je n'ai que QT3 sur cette machine, mais j'ai une autre machine avec QT3 et QT4 qui a exactement le meme problème

Je ne pense pas que ce soit lié à ca malheureusement.

Je ne pense pas non plus hélas que ca soit lié au type de clavier.

J'ai vu que les tables qui indiquaient les combinaisons de touches étaient en ISO et non en Unicode

c'est peut etre lié à ca

(tu es en UTF-8 toi aussi ?)

en tout cas si tu trouves une solution n'hésite pas hein  :Wink: 

----------

## ivanoff

Je suis effectivement en utf 8 mais cela fait déjà quelques temps (au moins 1 an) mais de mon côté, je ne me suis pas aperçu tout de suite que les accents ne marchaient plus

Etant donné que tu habites à Osaka, j'imagine que tu as ja et fr dans les linguas. Moi aussi. Il y a peut être un lien ?

Il m'a semblé voir sur un forum d'une autre distribution le même problème qui était chez eux du à une incompatibilité entre qt et xorg. Un changement de version a remis les choses en marche. Toi aussi si tu trouves, je suis preneur même si je ne suis pas tellement coincé puisque cela marche avec oofice et firefox. et puis ê et ë ne sont pas vitaux.  :Smile: 

----------

## TiMiD

J'ai effectivement ja et fr dans mes linguas sur mon pc au bureau, mais mon portable 100% français a le meme problème (par contre j'ai SCIM/anthy dessus, c'est peut etre lié à ca qui sait ...)

C'est vrai qu'on arrive à se comprendre sans accents, mais c'est quand meme moins classe ! (hélas j'utilise kmail et konqueror ...)

----------

## TiMiD

Bon j'ai trouvé la cause du problème, c'est bien la méthode de saisie qui perturbe, heureusement que tu m'as mis la puce à l'oreille ! Aucun rapport avec l'UTF-8 donc, mais dans mon cas ca a été installé en meme temps ...

```

kevin@arrakeen ~ $ unset XMODIFIERS

kevin@arrakeen ~ $ unset QT_IM_MODULE

kevin@arrakeen ~ $ kwrite

```

Bingo !

Après ca je peut faire des accents circonflexes sous kwrite ! Mais plus saisir de jap hélas ...

----------

## ivanoff

C'était pareil chez moi.

Je n'avais pas fait le rapprochement avec le fait que j'avais passé QT en uim au même moment.

Ca fait moins de problèmes avec gtk qu'avec Qt. Enfin... merci

----------

